# 10 "Pro Staff" wanted



## PiranhaCBS (May 9, 2011)

Piranha Bowstrings is looking to fill 10 positions on their "Pro Staff". 
Although a new company we have over 20 years experience building top notch high quality strings!

We are looking for bowhunters and/or shooters to fill these positions, if you are interested please log on to our site at piranhabowstrings.com and fill out our application by clicking on the "Pro Staff" tab on top of the page.

thank you & good luck!


----------



## Cornfed (Oct 15, 2002)

It would be awesome to represent and use strings designed by Mr. Stepp !!! 

NO Peep Rotation Guaranteed 

NO Stretch Or Creep Guaranteed

NO Serving Separation Guaranteed 

90 Day Warranty 

Now THAT sounds like my kind of bowstring!!!


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

filled out my application. sounds like a great company to represent!


----------



## PiranhaCBS (May 9, 2011)

ttt


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

Cornfed said:


> It would be awesome to represent and use strings designed by Mr. Stepp !!!
> 
> NO Peep Rotation Guaranteed
> 
> ...


what more could you ask for !!!!


----------



## jasonposs (Jul 19, 2010)

application in


----------



## bearcarnage (Jan 13, 2011)

NO Peep Rotation Guaranteed 

NO Stretch Or Creep Guaranteed

NO Serving Separation Guaranteed 

90 Day Warranty 

Now THAT sounds like my kind of bowstring!!! 


Thats sounds like a deal to me, I'm in and app sent.


----------



## trkyslr (Dec 14, 2009)

Sent


----------



## Papaduke (Nov 10, 2006)

applied!


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

App sent!! Cant wait to hear back from you!!

Thanks


----------



## FlBowHunter2000 (Mar 29, 2011)

Application Sent. Looking Forward!


----------



## PiranhaCBS (May 9, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who applied.....keep em coming!


----------



## PiranhaCBS (May 9, 2011)

ttt


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

TTT cant wait to hear back !!


----------



## PiranhaCBS (May 9, 2011)

ttt


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

To the top for a top notch string! 

Sent from my Droid


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

ttt


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Good Morning! ttt


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

App sent :tongue: love the name and logo!


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

ttt...and yeah that logo is KILLER!


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

ttt for the Night crew!


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Hope to get to hear from you.Up to the top


----------



## WVTrophyhunter (Apr 29, 2008)

app sent...


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## bowhoist2 (Dec 17, 2009)

app sent with pics!


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Mathewsfourlife (Mar 8, 2011)

App is in


----------



## pumpkineater (Apr 28, 2011)

Just sent in Application . I hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## bowhoist2 (Dec 17, 2009)

put it back to the top


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

ttt for the Night Crew!


----------



## PiranhaCBS (May 9, 2011)

Due to the overwhelming response to our Pro Staff invitation we are no longer taking applications for Pro Staff.

Please check back with us in the fall for another opportunity.

Thank You to all those who applied!


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

ttt!


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

PiranhaCBS said:


> Due to the overwhelming response to our Pro Staff invitation we are no longer taking applications for Pro Staff.
> 
> Please check back with us in the fall for another opportunity.
> 
> Thank You to all those who applied!


When might people hear something?


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## FlBowHunter2000 (Mar 29, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Wes_C7 (Feb 24, 2010)

ttt?


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

hope to hear from you!


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## bowhoist2 (Dec 17, 2009)

Has anybody heard anything from them about a selection date?


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

To The Top!


----------



## bowhoist2 (Dec 17, 2009)

bump


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## PiranhaCBS (May 9, 2011)

email's sent.


----------

